# Should I have my daughters ears pierced??



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 1, 2010)

So I have a question ladies and (gents). I wanna get my daughters ears pierced she's 10 months old and a lot of ppl thinks she's a boy even when she's wearing PINK and I've been wanting to do it for a while now. So basically who here has their daughters ears pierced and at what age did u get them pierced???


----------



## perlanga (Nov 1, 2010)

It's your decision, but I'd say so. Most babies can look like either gender when little, so I wouldn't feel bad about that. I got mine pierced at a few months old, so it wouldn't be risky or anything like that. Plus, I think little baby girls look so cute with pink stud earrings.


----------



## internetchick (Nov 1, 2010)

I know culturally some people do it on babies, but personally I think its wrong. Piercings are permanent, and should be a choice for the child. My daughter had hers done at 4. She begged me for a long time to get it done, so we did it for her birthday. We went over care and cleaning, how it would feel to get it pierced, etc. It was her choice. As a baby you are doing it for the mother's vanity only IMO.

I don't see what the big deal is that people mistake her for a boy. My youngest was mistaken for a girl quite a bit. Someone even told me he was too pretty to be a boy lol! Some people just don't pay attention. If you do it, don't be shocked that some people will still think she's a boy.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 1, 2010)

I want to do it but im gettn scared and nervous the more i think about it.


----------



## perlanga (Nov 1, 2010)

^^^ What are your concerns? I would suggest just making sure it's a reputable piercer. I believe the requirements are three months and up and you have to have your immunizations up to date. Most babies just cry for a few minutes and I believe you can put benzocaine on the ears for pain.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 1, 2010)

A couple of my aunts had their girls' ears pierced just after they came home from the hospital.  I also have friends that have had their babies done as infants.  I personally think its a little young and unnecessary.  If you are just tired of telling strangers that you have a daughter then you're just catering to idiots that are not tactful  to ask the right way.   I usually go with 'Oh how cute!   What's your baby's name?  or How old is your baby?'   The mother usually volunteers the answer with a she is 8mos old or his name is Jason.  

My daughter was bald for 2 years because her hair was so fine.  I just put a little head band on her when she was really small and dresses when she got older.  At 5, she asked to get her ears pierced for her birthday.  I thought I was going to have an anxiety attack while waiting for the people to pierce her ears.  I also made sure that it was at a location where there were 2 people and that they can simultaneously pierce her ears.


----------



## Chicken351 (Nov 1, 2010)

I had mine done at a very young age. There is nothing wrong with it in my eyes, and I think babies look super cute. And if you get them done young then they will probably never close up. I never wear earings and I can put some in whenever I feel like it without any problems.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 1, 2010)

If your piercing is not in cartilage and is old enough, they don't usually close up.  I have an ear piercing from when I was 19  (23 year old piercing) and it doesn't close.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 1, 2010)

Im scared of her crying and being in pain and finding someone whose good at piercing babies ears. And no its not to cater the ppl who thinks she's a boy I've been wanting to get them done for a while but my boyfriend didn't want to til now. Id have my friend come w keep her company. She doesn't really pull on her ears that much nemore. So im jus anxious about the initial reaction and if shed get an infection.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 1, 2010)

I was terrified that my daughter would get all freaked out and want to run out so I went to someplace where there were 2 people and they pierced both ears at the same time.  She just flinched a little but she was ok.  I was 6 when my mom took us to get our ears pierced (my sister was 4).


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yea I think that when it does happen Ill try and find a place that I trust where they will do that so that she doesnt have to experience it 2x.


----------



## Johnnie (Nov 2, 2010)

I agree 100% with Internetchick. It's unnecessary and not a choice your child has made her own. It is her body after all....if she ever wants them she should be able to make that decision herself.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 2, 2010)

So I think we've decided to wait until she's older and can decide for herself if she wants them pierced or not.


----------



## JenniKat (Nov 2, 2010)

My daughter just turned 4 a month ago, and she has asked a few times to get hers pierced.  I'm a little apprehensive--I want to do it, but I don't want to.  What I did do though, the first time that she asked, I took her to the mall and had her watch someone get their ears pierced.  It just so happened that the person we ended up watching was a baby that was, I think about 6 months or so.  The baby cried for a minute and then was done.  When they were finished, I asked my daughter if she was sure she still wanted it done, and she said yes.  I'm sure we will do it soon, but like I said, I'm still a little hesitant...I mean, we've never even had her hair cut either--it reaches her butt LOL.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok well I guess its still up in the air so I guess we'll just take it one day at time and see it hows if we still want to or if were gonna wait til she gets older and so that she can decide for herself.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 2, 2010)

I had a friend that pierced her son's ear, before he turned one. I think she thought it would be cool as there was nothing cultural about her decision.

I wasn't impressed with her decision but she was quite proud of herself.

I believe that the child should have some say as to whether they get their ears pierced - it is their body after all, isn't it?

With regard to infections - yes, babies and toddlers can get infections in the piercings. If you have any doubts, contact your local emergency room and ask the hospital staff how many little ones come in to get ear infections treated. I think you will be surprised at the number.


----------



## honeykim (Nov 3, 2010)

i dont know exact age i got my ears pierced. i think it was around 3 years old.

apparantly i kept screaming to get my ears pierced lol.

but it hurt so much that it took two different days to get each side pierced haha.

in my opinion, i think you should wait until she asks for her ears pierced.

dont get them pierced because people think shes a boy.

she could keep touching them when she first gets them and it could hurt more and get infected..


----------



## KeLLsTar (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm another person who disagrees with piercing at a young age. I think that once she's in school, if she wants to get them pierced it's up to her. Besides you don't want the hassle of turning the earrings/infections etc.

So my vote is don't do it.


----------



## Aprill (Nov 3, 2010)

Both of my daughters had their ears pierced at 1 year old, no infections ever. If you decide that you want to do it, Give her a little infant pain reliever first, its not as big a deal as some make it.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 3, 2010)

I got my ears pierced at 13.  It wasn't bad, but i regret it now.  I'm allergic to metal, even gold, so I can't even wear my wedding ring. 

My ears swell only 30 minutes after putting in earrings and they stay painful for a whole day.  I also had a tooth capped about 12 years ago and the inner portion of the crown was silver or some metal and the outer part was ceramic. I had to have it replaced after I kept getting mysteriously ill for a whole summer.


----------



## tawnyinthepink (Nov 3, 2010)

My mom took me for my first piercing (lower earlobes) when I was 5 years old. From 5 to 15 years old I had 5 more piercings done w/my mom...she had to sign for them all. IDK what the big deal is.


----------



## Brittany Marie (Nov 3, 2010)

My daughter got her ears peirced around 6 months or so. She cried just a teeny little bit but it was no big deal.

I say if you want to, go for it!


----------



## tawnyinthepink (Nov 3, 2010)

Why is this an issue?


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 3, 2010)

So i confirmed with my mom that I didnt have a reaction to the metal and I did just fine with the piercings and so I think Im gonna wait a couple more weeks bf we really decide nething but Im kinda leaning more towards yes cuz then I know that I would clean the earrings and turn then and keep them healthy and not to have about if we wait til she can decide and then have her not clean them and turn them then they get infected. Oh and according to my mom she got my ears pierced at the age of 3 weeks...geesh mom lol.

I appreciate all the comments ladies.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 3, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *tawnyinthepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why is this an issue?



Sometimes, when you are 'sitting on the fence' about an issue, its nice to get other points of view.  We don't always want to ask people we see everyday.  Fresh opinions always give you a better perspective. 

A few of my cousins had ears pierced before they left the hospital .. day 3 or 4 maybe.  ...that's when mothers stayed in the hospital for a week or more.  I was 6 years old and since my sister and I got them done at the same time, she was 4.


----------



## perlanga (Nov 4, 2010)

^^^^ Interesting I didn't know that was a procedure done at hospitals.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 4, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^^^^ Interesting I didn't know that was a procedure done at hospitals.



I was born in the Philippines.  I suppose they did that there.  My cousins are a few of years younger.  I remember them being brought home with earrings already.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 4, 2010)

Yea its nice to hear other peoples perspectives on certain issues as this one. I wanna know others thoughts. I wanna do it but then again I want her to be to decide so like I said Im still on the fence about it.


----------



## perlanga (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks, I would imagine that in some countries this would be normal. Do you know if this can be done by a pediatrician?


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ya know I never really thought about that if they could cuz if they could then Id feel better w them doing then going someplace else that I dont trust. Thats a really good question lol.


----------



## llehsal (Nov 4, 2010)

Throughout my entire family and most of the time many other people in Trinidad, have their ears pierced at a very young age.  Most times a few months old.  I have never seen any problems or know of any.  It's up to you, if she doesn't want it after she can take it out.  Very simple.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yea I think Im going to but not just yet. Still building up courage lol.


----------



## Andi (Nov 5, 2010)

I agree that itÂ´s best to have the ears pierced at the same time. IÂ´ve always been a bit of a whimp, but desperately wanted to have my ears pierced at age 2 or 3. After the first ear was done I refused to get the 2nd one done, so it took another 2 years until I got the other ear done lol

The pain isnÂ´t really that bad in general, but kids experience pain differently. And some kids handle it better than others. YouÂ´ll always have kids who fall down and laugh, and others who cry like the world is coming to an end. If you feel like your baby would start kicking, screaming and crying itÂ´s probably better to wait. No need to turn getting your ears pierced into a possibly traumatic experience


----------



## perlanga (Nov 5, 2010)

You know I actually feel like babies handle it way better than than younger children. I've seen babies just cry for a few minutes, as opposed to younger girls that are scared and cry for quite a while. When I went with my cousin to get her babies ears pierced, there was a four or five year old in front of us that was scared and wouldn't do it. The mom was clearly upset and said "look at the baby behind you she's gonna get it done and she's not scared". The little girl didn't budge, but I heard the mom say it was the second time they went and the girl still wouldn't do it.


----------



## KaraW (Nov 7, 2010)

My girls have had thier ears done since they were 3months old. They always left them alone and never had any problems with them.

Even if you dress her in all pink and have hair bows in someone out there will still say how old is he? or isnt he cute! Had it happen with all 3 of my kids even though the girls were in pink and hair bows and my son was in blue from head to toe!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yea thats what I dont want is for her to be scared later on in life if we decide to wait to get them done. I know that if we do it now that Ill be the one in charge of cleaning them and turning them and making sure they dont get infected but if we wait then she'd have to be the one to clean and turn them and make sure they dont get infected and I trust that I know Ill do it so I think we'll get them done here soon. Just need to find a place who has 14 karat gold or stainless steel earrings.


----------



## randomguy87 (Nov 7, 2010)

As a guy I would say no

Wait till he/she is 16 so she can decide for herself

But yeah who am I.. lol


----------



## nydoll23 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi all I choose not to have my daughters ears pierced when they were babies.I have a 8 and 3 yr old daughters and I personally felt that it was barbaric to pierce a baby for the sake of someone thinking they were boys or just for vanity.I had family and some friends trying to nag me into doing it but I felt that I would give my daughters the choice if they wanted to get their ears pierced at an age that we felt was appropriate for them as individuals.My 8 yr old had said that she was ready to get her ears pierced and we talked to her about what would happen and how she would have to take care of her ears and clean them and so forth. This past Xmas she finally got them done as a gift from her dad and I'm soo glad we decided to do it this way. We all went together as a fam and it was very emotional for us as parents because this was her first big steps as a big girl,lol My daughter was happy she was able to make this decision and she has been doing a great job at being responsible and caring for her ears For our family this worked great and we are happy with our choice.As far as anyone thinking my girls were boys,lol i had them in pink all the time! Hope everyone's answers helped and good luck!


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 18, 2011)

I had my daughter's ears pierced when she was 3 months old, and it went very well... she didn't even feel the first one go in, and the second one she cried for a few seconds.

I wish my mother had my ears pierced when I was little, because the older little girls get, the more scared they become. I wanted them pierced so bad but didn't work up the courage to get them done until I was 16. Oh, and yeah, I was a little girl who's hair didn't grow as fast as others, and was called a boy until I was 5. I remember I'd get tormented about it.  Every person that I've talked to about ear piercing says they always wanted it done but were to afraid the older they got. LOL! 

So yeah, I think there are worse things a parent can do to a child... I don't regret getting my daughter's ears pierced. She tells me all the time how much she loves them.

It's easy if they don't want their ears pierced to let them close at any time.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sry ladies, havent checked this section in a while. I havent gotten them pierced and I probably wont until shes able to decide. I guess we'll just see what happens.


----------



## girlygirl69 (Feb 14, 2011)

I say wait till she's old enough to decide for herself. Control of one's life is important even at a young age.


----------



## Daxkittyx (Feb 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *sweetnsexy6953* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sry ladies, havent checked this section in a while. I havent gotten them pierced and I probably wont until shes able to decide. I guess we'll just see what happens.



Good decision. Better to let her decide than actually stepping in. Especially for personal purposes.


----------



## zafiro80 (Feb 15, 2011)

I waited to 6m which was considered late in my family but my daughter was a NICU baby. if you feel that piercing is the way to go then do it. she won't remember it at all. 

i had mine since i was a newborn and haven't really gone a day without earrings.

if you decide not to pierce you can always do headbands with flowers..they are so cute and chic.


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 23, 2011)

I got my ears peirced when I was a baby, and my little sister did also. My little sister is half hispanic, so when she was a couple months old she got hers pierced, and she had gold studs, gold necklace, gold ring, the whole lot. It was really cute. 

I think girls should always have their ears pierced, the earlier the better, its just part of being a girl.

Plus, I think that they are more permanent if they are done early on. I mean, I've noticed that a lot of guys who get pierced ear(s) end up having them close up really easily. I have gone forever without putting any earrings on and I've never had them close on me.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *me0wmix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my ears peirced when I was a baby, and my little sister did also. My little sister is half hispanic, so when she was a couple months old she got hers pierced, and she had gold studs, gold necklace, gold ring, the whole lot. It was really cute.
> 
> ...


I agree. Mine were done by my aunt when I was a baby (needle and thread), and my own daughters ears were done by the doctor when she was 6 months as well (18k gold studs). 

My daughter is such a girl, she loves her earings.  She now has little 14k hoops and shows them off at every opportunity.


----------



## Kitytize (Mar 30, 2011)

I wanted it to be my own daughter's choice and at 4 years old she begged to have it done so I took her to get it done. I think my daughter is allergic to metals because her ears always were infected unless she wore gold. She had her ears pierced for years and strangely enough in second grade(I think), one of her ears closed. I didn't allow her to get them re-pierced until she was 12(last year).


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 2, 2011)

I've been wanting to get my daughters ears pierced for a while (she's 2) BUT I also want to wait to let her decide.  I'm really on the fence about it.  I got mine done for my 5th birthday and it was a great present.  I'm also scared that if I get it done noe she'll pull them out or rip them out or something.


----------



## Amendria (May 5, 2011)

I also agree that you should wait until your daughter is old enough to make that decion herself and not want to pierce them just have people stop confusing your daughter for a boy. I have mine pierced by my Aunt when I was 2 weeks old.


----------



## trendy (Jun 27, 2011)

I also believe in the child making the decision for herself even just plaiting as it is in our culture. I understand as parents we wish well for our children but there is a limit.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 27, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *me0wmix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my ears peirced when I was a baby, and my little sister did also. My little sister is half hispanic, so when she was a couple months old she got hers pierced, and she had gold studs, gold necklace, gold ring, the whole lot. It was really cute.
> 
> ...



That's kinda like saying all girls should be wearing dresses.  Maybe some don't like it.  Maybe they don't want holes at all in there body.. but they had no choice in the matter because their parents just wanted to get them done.  I agree w/waiting till the child knows whats going on and can decide for herself.

and tbh..I'm a very girly female.. and I love piercings.. of all kinds..

but regular ear piercings.. gag me w/a spoon.. I just don't think its that pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... I would rather have stretched lobes and a boring little ear piercing.


----------



## musingmuse (Jun 27, 2011)

Depends if your child really wants it or not, but I don't think it's necessary.

I didn't have my ears pierced until my high school graduation. LOL.

Then I didn't wear earrings for a long time until the holes in my ears disappeared.

Basically, I didn't wear earrings for 6 years now! I guess I'm not into decorating my ears.


----------



## MandyMayhem (Oct 6, 2011)

I think you should wait until she's older. I think my little girl would look adorable with them but I feel like that is her decision and if she wants them when shes a little older than we'll make it like a special day for her.


----------



## katana (Oct 10, 2011)

I got mine done at a very young age, my mom waited until my sisters were old enough to ask to have theirs done.

My sister had a baby 3.5 months ago and got her babies ears pierced a few days after she was 12 weeks, and had recieved the birth certificate in the mail.

Here in Canada you can have a childs ears pierced at 12 weeks, as long as you have the birth certificate to proof she is 12 weeks old.

She didnt cry or squirm at all. They look great!

My sister said her nerves arent fully developed so young, so she doesnt feel pain, the same way she is not tickelish yet.

My sister is the one who obviously turns them everyday and keeps them clean, she hasnt had any problems at all yet.

She picked small stainless steel ball studs. I will post a picture if I remember too.


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Oct 26, 2011)

My parents gor my ears pierced when I was very young, and I have to admit that I am very very very grateful for that! I love wearing earrings, but I would be too scared to get my ears pierced now, so I'm glad I don't remember the pain.

Once I have children, I think I will do the same thing my parents did.


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 19, 2011)

I got my daughter's ears pierced when she was 9 months old. I took a lollipop with me and they had one piercer on each ear and they did them both at the same time. As soon as they went through I stuck the lollipop in her mouth and she didn't cry one bit! I suspect this is because that was her first taste of candy ever lol Now she's 3 1/2 and she LOVES having her ears pierced. Earrings are always something that she asks for any time you ask her what she wants for her birthday/christmas/easter etc. I'm really happy with the decision to do it early on. I'm afraid that it would be about now that she'd be deciding that she wanted them pierced if I waited until she brought it up, and with a toddler it would be much harder to make sure the piercings were properly taken care of!


----------



## JDKarenHanover (Nov 25, 2011)

I do think that you should pierce your baby even she is still infant. Just make sure that the tools to be used are sterilized.  Or it's best to let doctors do it.


----------



## ladygrey (Dec 17, 2011)

I wish I had gotten my ears pierced earlier! I think I was about 15 or so when I got it done, so I was really nervous and freaked out about it. And to make matters worse, I had this weird cyst thing develop at the site of the piercing of one of my ears and it had to be redone, which was a pretty painful process (it's all healed and normal now). I would have much preferred to have gotten them done when I was a baby and I wouldn't have even remembered the process, or have known to have been freaked out about it!


----------



## satojoko (Dec 17, 2011)

I went grew up with and went to school with a lot of Portuguese kids and all their little baby sisters had their ears pierced from a very young age. Seemed to be a cultural thing. None of them ever seemed to be the worse for wear from having it done. I dont know, though, if I could put a baby through that. For some kids little bits of pain can be super traumatic. For others, they just seem to shake it off. That's one of the many reasons I couldn't bring myself to allow the doctors to circumcise my boys after they were born. Many years later I had seen a group circumcision ceremony done in a small backwoods village and was glad I made that decision. A lot of those poor kids went into shock afterwards and were stiff as a board. Not quite the same as an ear piercing but it's still unnecessary pain subjected on a child. I got my ears pierced when I was 13 and my nose at 21, and even then it hurt like a bugger. Then there's always the possibility of infection, etc. Then again, babies seem heal a lot faster than older kids and adults. Only you more or less know the pain threshold of your own child. But you definitely shouldn't feel pressured to do it for any reason.


----------



## amelia13 (May 29, 2013)

I think it's fine, as long as you care for them properly, she will probably want them when she is older anyway


----------



## amandagreen (Jul 2, 2013)

It's completely up to you but I don't think she should have her ears pierced just to make other people aware that she's a girl, who cares what other people think?  Some people I know had their daughters ears pierced at around 6 months old and some waited until their daughter was old enough to decide on her own. I just don't think it would be right to pierce her ears just to make other people happy. Best wishes in whatever you decide to do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sweetnsexy6953* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I have a question ladies and (gents). I wanna get my daughters ears pierced she's 10 months old and a lot of ppl thinks she's a boy even when she's wearing PINK and I've been wanting to do it for a while now. So basically who here has their daughters ears pierced and at what age did u get them pierced???


 As others have said it's up to you. When my eldest was an infant I pierced her ears (I know how). She grew up to wear earrings frequently and has had no problems with the earrings. I pierced my middle daughter and youngest daughter when they were older - not infants but pre-school age - worst mistake. They pulled on the earrings and eventually I had to remove the earrings and of course it healed, closing the holes. When they became teens they wanted their ears pierced so a few months ago I pierced the middle one's ears and it's almost healed. The youngest just had her ears re-pierced a week or two ago and of course she's not doing a good job of taking care of the earrings - pushing the in so it's scabbing her ears and causing the skin to peel and the holes to become enlarged instead of tiny holes.

If you want to pierce her ears get it done by someone who is qualified to do so - best at a salon or beauty school versus a kiosk at the mall - and do it while she's young so she can't tug or play with the earrings.


----------



## sofiabud12 (Jul 26, 2013)

My daughter pierced her ears at the age of 12, when she asked. It's you decision!


----------



## angie828 (Feb 15, 2014)

It is up to you if you do this or not. I know that there are many that are against it, but I have seen many that are done when they are not very old. Plus when she is older, she might like that she had her ears pierced young so she will not have to go through that when she is older.


----------

